# Gui for transcode easier than ever!



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 18, 2012)

Install cli transcode from ports.

```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/transcode
make config
make install clean
```
Download gtranscode
Extract the file.
Run 
	
	



```
make
```
That's it.
Now 
	
	



```
cp gtranscode /usr/local/bin
```
End


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect candidate for a first foray into creating and submitting a port.    Dust off the Porter's Handbook and hop to it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 19, 2012)

I am going to try it tomorrow


----------



## glocke (Jan 24, 2012)

Any progress here?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 24, 2012)

I finished it  See here. You can also download the port from the same link


----------

